# Killington Nov 17 2013 ... Springish... and now I can prove my speed



## bdfreetuna (Nov 17, 2013)

Got up there like 9:45.. exceptionally fast drive cuz I put 91 octane in the Impreza Outback and my car was like trying to do wheelies the whole way, roads were clear.

Hit K1, skied some stuff of the north ridge. It was kinda slushy but nice. Springy. Visiblity was horrible, a really foggy day with some light drizzle. Nothing to get bummed out about but made it hard to see.

Interesting moments.. 

Meeting a group of kids from VT in the Gondi and apparently K has a new sign that says there may be law enforcement at the top of the Gondi so no smoking weed in the Gondi. We all thought that was stupid.

Meeting a bunch of guys from Columbia and Ecuador.. 

Eating lunch with a group from Quebec..

It's always something different at Killington.

So I got the Ski Tracker App and all you who said no way I hit 80mph+ at Sunnapee a couple years ago can now kiss my buttox because I got confirmed 76.4mph just going down Snowdon today. I took another faster run probably 82mph but I had the GPS off and I had to stop for ski patrol. And that's in low visability. Anyway. Proof's in the app!

Here's some pix.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 17, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> So I got the Ski Tracker App and all you who said no way I hit 80mph+ at Sunnapee a couple years ago can now kiss my buttox because I got confirmed 76.4mph just going down Snowdon today. I took another faster run probably 82mph but I had the GPS off and I had to stop for ski patrol. And that's in low visability. Anyway. Proof's in the app!



Thanks for the comedy.  Those GPS apps are highly inaccurate and it's very unlikely that you can hit 75+ MPH in those conditions.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 17, 2013)

Seemed accurate to me, I was monitoring it all day. Several other runs I came in around 70 so it wasn't a fluke.

I guess some like to ski fast and some don't!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 17, 2013)

There is no section on Snowdon you could hit 60 and not plow into someone.  I call "Bullshit".


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 17, 2013)

epic


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 17, 2013)

Highway Star is going to *DEMAND *a ski off...


----------



## ss20 (Nov 17, 2013)

Puck it said:


> There is no section on Snowdon you could hit 60 and not plow into someone.  I call "Bullshit".



I completely agree, and if you did hit 76mph in the FOG today, with hundreds of people divided onto 10 trails, I call you crazy.  No wonder ski patrol stopped you.  There's a time for speeding, but not in the fog with tons of people.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 17, 2013)

Ski patrol didn't stop me. I slowed down and he said nice skiing and I told him id probably slow down I was just trying out the new app. 
Haters gotta go get some turns in n relax. I'm a fairly expert skier and not out of control even once today.

Can't deny being a little crazy but I'm probably one of the safer skiers around esp when it comes to other people. Killington was not crowded today, there were several clear shot opportunities. This was one of those days you could stop on a dime.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Madroch (Nov 17, 2013)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Highway Star is going to *DEMAND *a ski off...


----------



## octopus (Nov 17, 2013)

Only 76?  Kinda weak


----------



## Edd (Nov 17, 2013)

I approve of this thread!


----------



## wakenbacon (Nov 18, 2013)

76 mph on early season crowded slopes with low visibility,  you are definitely one of the safer skiers on the mountain.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Nov 18, 2013)

I use an app called Alpine Replay.  I'm not sure about it's accuracy, either, but since I don't think I've ever seen it log me in at over 40 mph (except when I forgot to log off before driving home!), I tend to believe it.  Maybe you could run a few apps while you ski and compare notes?  70+ mph is a crazy fast sort of speed downhill racers reach.


----------



## tt431 (Nov 18, 2013)

On your right!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Ski patrol didn't stop me. I slowed down and he said nice skiing and I told him id probably slow down I was just trying out the new app.
> Haters gotta go get some turns in n relax. I'm a fairly expert skier and not out of control even once today.
> 
> Can't deny being a little crazy but I'm probably one of the safer skiers around esp when it comes to other people. Killington was not crowded today, there were several clear shot opportunities. This was one of those days you could stop on a dime.
> ...



if a ski patrol saw you do this and did not do anything then that patroller should be fired immediately.  


Where on Snowdon was this speed achieved?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Chute was the trail. Uncrowded and straight. The patrol saw me skiing fast but also there was nobody around and I was carving the turns not like in a full tuck.

tt431.. nice! haha

If the ski tracker ever gives me a number over like 90... which is like probably the max I could go in a full tuck down Berkshire East in perfect conditions.. I wouldn't believe it. Until then, seems legit. I guess you guys don't know I used to be a (not really that good) racer. Sucked at slalom but super G seemed more up my alley.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Chute was the trail. Uncrowded and straight. The patrol saw me skiing fast but also there was nobody around and I was carving the turns not like in a full tuck.
> 
> tt431.. nice! haha
> 
> If the ski tracker ever gives me a number over like 90... which is like probably the max I could go in a full tuck down Berkshire East in perfect conditions.. I wouldn't believe it. Until then, seems legit. I guess you guys don't know I used to be a (not really that good) racer. Sucked at slalom but super G seemed more up my alley.



The pitch of Chute with the snow conditions yesterday, there is no way that was real.  What part of Chute?  The lower section has a lot of traffic and fences to slow traffic also.  I was there until 2PM yesterday.


Also, I would not refer to myself as a safe skier.  I call bullshit again.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 18, 2013)

No dog in this spat-- but having skied Okemo in the fog/mist/soft snow yesterday... seems unlikely-- I have gotten some really crazy readings from my GPS also-- I maxed out upper 30's (if that-again the science is imperfect) yesterday and with the vis it was as fast as I felt I could responsibly go...but if you did it good for you... glad I wasnt anywhere near ya though....and 90 ain't happening... that is les arcs fast


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 18, 2013)

http://www.epicski.com/t/119674/how-accurate-is-the-iphone-gps


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> If the ski tracker ever gives me a number over like 90... which is like probably the max I could go in a full tuck down Berkshire East in perfect conditions.. I wouldn't believe it. Until then, seems legit.



Dude just posted 139 mph, well more than any downhiller and approaching the all time record of 156 mph (set with ridiculous speed suits on ridiculously safe courses), and YOU need to get over 90 to believe that these apps don't actually measure your speed correctly?

Wow.


----------



## soposkier (Nov 18, 2013)

Is this a video of your day at killington?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFnwPJxV_VA


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I guess you guys don't know I used to be a (not really that good) racer. Sucked at slalom but super G seemed more up my alley.



You skied 19 times last year, you raced a couple of times, and you're a "fairly expert skier" who thinks it's cool to try to set speed records on a crowded early season Killington fog day?

Let me know what ski areas you are skiing in advance so I can avoid those places at all costs.


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 18, 2013)

Alpine Replay has always been way more accurate than the ski tracks app in my experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2013)

I know I said this in the other thread (haha) but I can regularly hit mid 50's on steeper stuff. That's with a few turns. I do start to get a bit nervous at that speed. 

I wish we had some video or a screenshot of your app  

GPS can have errors but usually they are pretty close for me.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 18, 2013)

Anyone know how to calculate stopping distance on skis? 76 sounds a little dangerous to me.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

It was the upper middle part before trails merge. 

I watched the app while skiing a couple times there was never a weird speed spike. Guess we'll see.

I never said it wasn't slightly dangerous but the trail was wide open so no one else in danger

I posted a video from Berkshire east last year slaying the whole mountain you could see I was probably faster but not dangerous at all

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Madroch (Nov 18, 2013)

Maybe you were on kmh- not mph?  I use both ski tracks and alpine replay- and ski tracks almost always gives me a higher speed- but it isn't by too much- 2-3 mph


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Nope mph.

Anyway so how many of you think this is dangerous skiing? This is me at Berkshire East last year. I think the speeds I hit were similar to at Killington, probably a little faster in this video actually.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Nope mph.
> 
> Anyway so how many of you think this is dangerous skiing? This is me at Berkshire East last year. I think the speeds I hit were similar to at Killington, probably a little faster in this video actually.



I will give you maybe 40mph in that video.  What run was that?  We have the time it took to get to the bottom and we can get the distance from google earth and give you an average speed.



BTW. 

Bullshit!!!!!!!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> GPS can have errors but usually they are pretty close for me.



You guys need to read that epicski thread that was linked to. Consistent >20 mph difference btwn actual speed (by radar gun) and app - at low speeds. The skew is probably even greater at higher speeds. Plus, that guy posted 130mph. That alone should be enough to prove that the app is garbage.

If you really want to settle it, though, I'm sure someone going to the AZ Sugarloaf thing is a cop. Just have him bring a radar gun and then you can measure your dicks with it.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Ski patrol didn't stop me. I slowed down and he said nice skiing



After watching that video, I've decided that not only are his speed claims ridiculously bullshit, the above quote is the biggest lie in this thread.

Nobody is complementing your shitty turns.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I will give you maybe 40mph in that video.  What run was that?  We have the time it took to get to the bottom and we can get the distance from google earth and give you an average speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking at that video - if that is 70+ MPH - then I regularly must hit about 100 MPH on some of the steeper runs at Sugarbush


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

mattchuck2 said:


> After watching that video, I've decided that not only are his speed claims ridiculously bullshit, the above quote is the biggest lie in this thread.
> 
> Nobody is complementing your shitty turns.



You are right.  The turns are not anyhting close to a super G turn even from this view.  Also not even in a tuck and doing 70mph.


Bullshit yet again!!!!!!


----------



## moguler6 (Nov 18, 2013)

This guy is funny.  In a speed suit full tuck on DH skis you'd be lucky to hit 50 on Chute.  If you hit 70 on those skis in that video you'd crap your pants as they'd be so unstable it's ridiculous.  From that video I don't think you even hit 30.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Maybe the app is totally bogus. I'm not trying to out race anyone I just like to rip down the hill and see if there's some way I can find out how fast I'm going.

Thanks for all the kind words anyway. Guess I'll take the speed thing out of my sig.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> View attachment 9544
> 
> Maybe the app is totally bogus. I'm not trying to out race anyone I just like to rip down the hill and see if there's some way I can find out how fast I'm going.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words anyway. Guess I'll take the speed thing out of my sig.



I have tucked Avalanche at Cannon from the cat track trail racing the Tram on my gs skis a few years ago. 


And I did not even come close to 70mph. 50mph tops.


Get a new app. Cell phone service plays a key role in the calculation also.  Try sticking your head out of your car window at 76mph and see if felt the same as yesterday.


BTW. Bullshit!!!!!!


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 18, 2013)

It's weird that the top speed clocks high yet the average speed clocks low at18.3 mph. I wonder what makes it spike in the max but not the average. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Half the time the app was on, I was riding up a chairlift. As you can see from the graph.

Well I figured this would be somewhat controversial. Didn't expect so much hateraide. I'm not a liar about anything just posting my experience. I'll stop posting app results and try not to plow into you guys on the slopes.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 18, 2013)

This thread is outstanding.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Half the time the app was on, I was riding up a chairlift. As you can see from the graph.
> 
> Well I figured this would be somewhat controversial. Didn't expect so much hateraide. I'm not a liar about anything just posting my experience. I'll stop posting app results and try not to plow into you guys on the slopes.



Did it feel like this?


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 18, 2013)

Everything else on that app shot seems pretty accurate to Killington. It's weird just the speed is out of whack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 18, 2013)

I love these threads.

The app is more accurate in things besides max speed because it has more date points with which to calculate those things. Max speed is probably calculated by finding the most distance you covered between data points. If it takes a data point, say for example, once every half second, and you cover 50 feet between the two, you're doing 100ft/sec. Now, a phone GPS is only accurate to around 10 yards, if that, it certainly could be less accurate, and almost certainly will not be more accurate than that. For the sake of this post we'll say it accurate to within 10 yards. So that gives you +/- 20 yards of error in the distance calculation since we're talking about 2 data points. This means if you actually traveled 50 ft between data points, the phone may think you traveled anywhere between 30 and 70 ft. That will throw off your max speed quite a bit but average speed and all the rest will be ok because with more data points comes more accuracy.


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> View attachment 9544
> 
> Maybe the app is totally bogus. I'm not trying to out race anyone I just like to rip down the hill and see if there's some way I can find out how fast I'm going.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words anyway. Guess I'll take the speed thing out of my sig.



I think this is where everyone starts to develop doubt

Since the fasted speed recorded in world cup ski racing is 100.6 MPH (very brief) and average speeds (full run) of the best world cup skiers are around 79 MPH and the average speed going through the finish line is around 47 MPH under world cup skiing conditions with no fog, I have to say your story becomes a little hard to believe.  Remember they have skin tight race suits on!  The wind resistance alone on you jacket and ski pants makes this story tough!

Plus what if a deer jumped out on the trail - you would have scared the shit out of it!  Sorry dude - I think skiing fast is fun but no mater what anyone says - it is dangerous no matter how good someone is.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I guess I wasn't going 76 since the app seems unreliable, so dontcha worry too much

Trust I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the numbers on the app. I figured I was doing more like 60-something but I believed what the app said.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Well I guess I wasn't going 76 since the app seems unreliable, so dontcha worry too much
> 
> Trust I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the numbers on the app. I figured I was doing more like 60-something but I believed what the app said.



Free apps are never right, you should have paid the $0.99 for the full version.


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Well I guess I wasn't going 76 since the app seems unreliable, so dontcha worry too much
> 
> Trust I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the numbers on the app. I figured I was doing more like 60-something but I believed what the app said.



That's ok - you are not the first to make such claims and you will not be the last!  Funny thing is - the result is always the same!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

dlague said:


> That's ok - you are not the first to make such claims and you will not be the last! Funny thing is - the result is always the same!




I call "Bullshit"!!!!!


Highway Star is for real!!!!!


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I call "Bullshit"!!!!!
> 
> 
> Highway Star is for real!!!!!



What is BS That it is OK? or the result is always the same? Not getting it!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

dlague said:


> What is BS That it is OK? or the result is always the same? Not getting it!




Ski off!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Ski off!!!!!!!!!!!



bdfreetuna vs Highway Star?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

dlague said:


> bdfreetuna vs Highway Star?



Do you have a better choice? HS is the real deal!!!!!!!


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Do you have a better choice? HS is the real deal!!!!!!!



Na!  Skiing is chill - everyone will do their own stuff and just enjoy the season for what it is worth!  The best challenge is within yourself!

Everyone has a story - take them with a grain of salt!  If you see it - great - you are a witness!  If not - it is a story!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

dlague said:


> Na! Skiing is chill - everyone will do their own stuff and just enjoy the season for what it is worth! The best challenge is within yourself!
> 
> Everyone has a story - take them with a grain of salt! If you see it - great - you are a witness! If not - it is a story!




You doubt the "Highway Star".  Sacrilege!!!  I say.


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> You doubt the "Highway Star".  Sacrilege!!!  I say.



:razz:  Don't know the "Highway Star". Sacrilege!!!  Was it a similar thread?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't know Highway Star but I'll gladly ski off anyone in this thread who was raining on my little parade.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> I love these threads.
> 
> The app is more accurate in things besides max speed because it has more date points with which to calculate those things. Max speed is probably calculated by finding the most distance you covered between data points. If it takes a data point, say for example, once every half second, and you cover 50 feet between the two, you're doing 100ft/sec. Now, a phone GPS is only accurate to around 10 yards, if that, it certainly could be less accurate, and almost certainly will not be more accurate than that. For the sake of this post we'll say it accurate to within 10 yards. So that gives you +/- 20 yards of error in the distance calculation since we're talking about 2 data points. This means if you actually traveled 50 ft between data points, the phone may think you traveled anywhere between 30 and 70 ft. That will throw off your max speed quite a bit but average speed and all the rest will be ok because with more data points comes more accuracy.



That was a good explanation. I would add that probably more accurate speed sensors use more than 2 data points and place them on a curve so it averages out, so your max speed is really the max speed you had over, say, at least a few seconds as opposed to that microsecond top speed.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Well I guess I wasn't going 76 since the app seems unreliable, so dontcha worry too much
> 
> Trust I was pleasantly surprised when I saw the numbers on the app. I figured I was doing more like 60-something but I believed what the app said.



60 sounds totally reasonable and doable. It's a significant difference to nearly 80.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2013)

I would also say to try either Google MyTracks (free) . That's been pretty accurate for me.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't know Highway Star but I'll gladly ski off anyone in this thread who was raining on my little parade.



A little advice below.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Come to Berkshire East this year we'll see who gets down faster =)


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Come to Berkshire East this year we'll see who gets down faster =)



Who?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

You and anyone else. I don't give a sh*t about this highway star he sounds like even more of a bragger than me. I'm not trying to get myself killed just to prove a point.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> That was a good explanation. I would add that probably more accurate speed sensors use more than 2 data points and place them on a curve so it averages out, so your max speed is really the max speed you had over, say, at least a few seconds as opposed to that microsecond top speed.



Right. The more data points used, the more accurate it will be, BUT then you are venturing towards average speed and farther from your true max speed since more often than not we only top out for a brief moment when skiing.  What you need to get a accurate max speed is a high rate of data point collection AND an accurate measurement of distance, but any phone GPS I've seen so far is just not capable of those things.

Point is, if you want to truly know how fast you can go, have someone clock you with a radar gun.  Or, if you had some good timing equipment, you could set up a speed trap at the bottom of a long steep run.  That would be a cool feature to add to the Epic pass.  It could read your RFID as you go through, measure your speed and then send the results to your account.


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't know Highway Star but I'll gladly ski off anyone in this thread who was raining on my little parade.



You can ski me off anytime you want, bigboy!  :-o


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> You and anyone else. I don't give a sh*t about this highway star he sounds like even more of a bragger than me. I'm not trying to get myself killed just to prove a point.



Why would I go all the way out to the Berkshires to prove something?  I have nothing to prove.  I know I can ski and don't brag about.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

C-Rex said:


> You can ski me off anytime you want, bigboy! :-o



Does that require a room?


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 18, 2013)

The local authorities and current etiquette generally encourage a private setting for such activities, yes.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Why would I go all the way out to the Berkshires to prove something?  I have nothing to prove.  I know I can ski and don't brag about.



Alright well if you got nothing to prove maybe don't come into people's ski report threads calling BS Nannies on their speeds so much?

Maybe the GPS was off by 10mph but I skied fast. I usually do ski fast. It's alright.

People saying I took shitty turns down Berkshire East I'd like to see you slay that mountain any faster when it's all bumped up on the top half. Only possible faster way down is via Competition if you did a straight shot and that takes balls.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Alright well if you got nothing to prove maybe don't come into people's ski report threads calling BS Nannies on their speeds so much?
> 
> Maybe the GPS was off by 10mph but I skied fast. I usually do ski fast. It's alright.




You did not even hit 66mph.  Nowhere near it.  When you brag at least try to make it some what believable.  I will call out anyone on crap. Even if you were doing 40 ish, it was dangerous. 


So, bullshit.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Put the money where the mouth is sometime this season. Sorry you think exceeding 40 is dangerous. Good thing ski patrol at Killington has a better sense of humor about things.

btw Rossi Phantom 185cm 80 waist. You got faster skis? These things are like hot rails at speed.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Put the money where the mouth is sometime this season. Sorry you think exceeding 40 is dangerous. Good thing ski patrol at Killington has a better sense of humor about things.



I did not say 40 was dangerous by itself but given the conditions and the run.  It was.  And in regards to the ski patroller,  he probably calculated your speed to much less than 66ish more like in the 30's.  

Next time also, pick a better run to say you went to ludicrous speed on than Chute.  It is has a slope in degrees of 17 to 22.  You need to be believable in your Bullshit.


----------



## moguler6 (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Only possible faster way down is via Competition if you did a straight shot and that takes balls.



Seriously? You just said this?  If you can hit "70+mph" on skis then staight-lining Competition is a walk in the park.  No balls needed.

Enter this.  I bet you don't break 60mph

http://www.jaydownhill.com/


----------



## Riverskier (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow, tough crowd. I don't buy 76 mph either, but it's not like it was made up. GPS sounds anyway like a pretty solid method of confirming one's speed. I am learning here that actually isn't the case, but not everyone is going to gave the technical knowledge to understand "data points" and whatnot.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Put the money where the mouth is sometime this season. Sorry you think exceeding 40 is dangerous. Good thing ski patrol at Killington has a better sense of humor about things.
> 
> btw Rossi Phantom 185cm 80 waist. You got faster skis? These things are like hot rails at speed.



As long as you don't try to hit 75mph while consuming alcoholic beverages...because that would be dangerous.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

Riverskier said:


> Wow, tough crowd. I don't buy 76 mph either, but it's not like it was made up. GPS sounds anyway like a pretty solid method of confirming one's speed. I am learning here that actually isn't the case, but not everyone is going to gave the technical knowledge to understand "data points" and whatnot.




Come on.  You have to call the crap when you read it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

moguler6 said:


> Seriously? You just said this?  If you can hit "70+mph" on skis then staight-lining Competition is a walk in the park.  No balls needed.
> 
> Enter this.  I bet you don't break 60mph
> 
> http://www.jaydownhill.com/



Usually that shit is kind of icey or skied off because of all the racers up top. Tucking the lower 3/4ths of the mountain via that route is usually cake.

I'm done with racing... unless it's a ski off or with friends. I push myself too fast and am liable to get hurt. Learned my lesson after a dislocated shoulder a couple years ago. Usually don't try to ski that fast unless it's Berkshire East or somewhere I'm very familiar with the terrain or I'm trying out a new app or something.


----------



## Tin (Nov 18, 2013)

There is only one way to settle this...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Chinese Downhill FTW


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh what the heck, this could be fun.....I can offer up my LIDAR for an afternoon if people really want to have a ski off.....this would be just too good to pass up.


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2013)

There are skiers who ski fast!
There are skiers who kill it in the glades.
There are skiers that slay powder with ease.
There are skiers that can laydown bumps like they are flat.
There are skiers that put it up in the park with style.

So what!

I do it all (not the top in any category) and I challenge only myself - why?  Because, being cocky just does not look good or sit well with most!  If anyone is out there to make an impression so everyone thinks you are good then have fun with that!

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 18, 2013)

dlague said:


> Can't we all just get along?



NO.


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> epic



yup


----------



## Bene288 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well this was entertaining through the day. I'm going to see if the ice rink will let me borrow a radar gun, I'll bring it to the Summit in February. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> People saying I took shitty turns down Berkshire East I'd like to see you slay that mountain any faster when it's all bumped up on the top half. Only possible faster way down is via Competition if you did a straight shot and that takes balls.



He's got to be just joking at this point, right? He challenges me to a ski off on Berkshire East?!?! 

I mean it's just getting hilarious. 185cm Rossi Phantoms are the fastest ski, huh? Wow.

How old are you, buddy? 13?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

I don't think I'm cocky I was just sayin what I thought it was based on the app. I'm sure some of you ski faster and better than me.

Probably mostly those are the ones that have been keeping their mouth shut 

And I'm always half joking otherwise what are we doing wasting our time here anyway?


----------



## dlague (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't think I'm cocky I was just sayin what I thought it was based on the app. I'm sure some of you ski faster and better than me.
> 
> Probably mostly those are the ones that have been keeping their mouth shut
> 
> And I'm always half joking otherwise what are we doing wasting our time here anyway?



I have no beef but I find that people on this forum are quick to challenge and correct.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

dlague said:


> I have no beef but I find that people on this forum are quick to challenge and correct.




We read bullshit and we call it out.  What is wrong that?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Cuz it was only apprently slightly bullshit, not the total bullshit storm tornado you made it out to be.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 18, 2013)

This was fun.  the HS ski off references always get a giggle.... and the no thread is complete without the chinese downhill.  I would love to get radar gunned- I don't ski fast but am always curious as to how fast I am actually going.  My gps (both ski tracks and alpine replay) had me at 39 and change sunday-- and I know I wasn't going that fast-- but any faster in that fog is nucking futs....


----------



## Madroch (Nov 18, 2013)

Where is that vid of the guy catching an edge and hitting the tree... that scares the crap out of me and I always think of that when I really want to let em run... that is why I am slow....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Madroch said:


> Where is that vid of the guy catching an edge and hitting the tree... that scares the crap out of me and I always think of that when I really want to let em run... that is why I am slow....



I probably tree ski as slow as most of you. But that's a lot of fun. Wide open trails is another story.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I probably tree ski as slow as most of you. But that's a lot of fun. Wide open trails is another story.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using AlpineZone mobile app


I ski trees at 76mph.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Cuz it was only apprently slightly bullshit, not the total bullshit storm tornado you made it out to be.



I would like to point out that you said you were going 76 by the app then 66 mph down Chute in the fog on wet snow with people.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> yup




You notice his avatar.  

You in for an Ewok ski off.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I would like to point out that you said you were going 76 by the app then 66 mph down Chute in the fog on wet snow with people.



Wet snow is the quickest to stop in and safest to crash in. What's your point?

Congratulations anyway for being the last hold out trying to break my balls.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 18, 2013)

The guy hitting the tree started mid trail- hooked an edge and went dead right into a tree....


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Wet snow is the quickest to stop in and safest to crash in. What's your point?
> 
> Congratulations anyway for being the last hold out trying to break my balls.



Wet snow is also the slowest.  Were your skis tuned appropriately for the condition?  Textured for the wet snow? Fluoro wax?


What part of Chute was it?  Upper Chute or Lower Chute.  
And thank you.   Love to bust balls.

Come to Cannon sometime and we will show you around and see if you can keep up!


----------



## KevinF (Nov 18, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Nope mph.
> 
> Anyway so how many of you think this is dangerous skiing? This is me at Berkshire East last year. I think the speeds I hit were similar to at Killington, probably a little faster in this video actually.



For the record, this is what 70mph looks like:





You're not going _anywhere _close to that fast.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 18, 2013)

Not the only calling it!


----------



## moguler6 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 18, 2013)

KevinF said:


> For the record, this is what 70mph looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have yet to see a video that does that trail/course justice. Very intimidating

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Textured skis? Lol

There was some fresh wax on from the last run of Mt Snow in slushy similar snow last season.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I have yet to see a video that does that trail/course justice. Very intimidating
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



On the sharp turns, no way. On the straightaways, yeah that looks about right. That's a wide open slope on clear conditions and perfect snow. If you guys can't pull that speed at least on the straighter areas... well where's the snail animated smiley face then.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## ss20 (Nov 18, 2013)

I know it's only November, but can we make this Trip Report of the Year yet?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 18, 2013)

I guess I fail then.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 18, 2013)

Random question: So how many of you have actually even felt the tips of your skis lift up off the ground and chatter on a straightaway or long arc from speed?


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 18, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> View attachment 9545



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Textured skis? Lol
> 
> There was some fresh wax on from the last run of Mt Snow in slushy similar snow last season.



Now, we really know you know nothing.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow. At the beginning, it was funny. Now I just feel a great sadness and hopelessness for the future of the human race. Please, bdfreetuna, do the world a favor and never procreate.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 19, 2013)

Alright guys.  I know everyone wants to pile on Tuna and give him an internet wedgie for his epic claim, but keep it clean.

And Tuna; two things.

A.  You HAD to know this was coming after what happened the last time you made claims of setting land speed records on skis

B.  If you do wish to try to set speed skiing records in spring conditions, have the shop texture your ski bases in addition to having wax applied.  Texturing helps channel water away from the base of the ski and reduce the "suction" high water content snow can put on your bases; enabling you to go faster.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't mind it's funny this got 12 pages of replies. Of course the topic was flame bait. Some people take themselves kind of seriously thougth.

Yeah I never bothered to texture bases except on XC skis.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't mind it's funny this got 12 pages of replies.
> 
> Yeah I never bothered to texture bases except on XC skis.





Like treads on a tire, ski bases need structure reduce drag (see below).
Your skis need to ride on a film of water produced from the friction of your base and edges cutting through the snow.
In cold, dry snow the structure should be fine and shaped to hold water a little longer under your ski since so little is available under these conditions.
On cold crystalline snow, the ski base should be as smooth as possible so the points of friction are minimized.
On amorphous, wet snow, a coarser structured ski base is better to minimize the points of friction. Pockets of air between the ski base and the snow means that water is repelled from the ski base reducing the braking effect (like a beer glass sliding on a bar -if your below 21, watch a cowboy movie- a flat-bottomed glass won't slide as well as one with an air pocket).
In warm, wet snow the idea is to move the water away from the base and reduce suction.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2013)

mattchuck2 said:


> Wow. At the beginning, it was funny. Now I just feel a great sadness and hopelessness for the future of the human race. Please, bdfreetuna, do the world a favor and never procreate.



He could father the next Steve McKinney though.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 19, 2013)

Or one of these guys:


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2013)

mattchuck2 said:


> Or one of these guys:



here is it an interesting piece of info:  They get minor burns when the slide like that.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2013)

I got close to the "Tuna" speed yesterday on Great Northern between Killink and Upper Bunny Buster!!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 19, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I got close to the "Tuna" speed yesterday on Great Northern between Killink and Upper Bunny Buster!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 9554



*BULLSHIT!* :smile:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 19, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Random question: So how many of you have actually even felt the tips of your skis lift up off the ground and chatter on a straightaway or long arc from speed?



I'm not a racer but knowing what I know about skiing, this is probably not a good thing at really high rates of speed. You want a lot of contact with the snow on straightaway and you want as much edge contact as possible on turns. Watch the video linked above and you see little if any chatter from that racers skis.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 19, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I got close to the "Tuna" speed yesterday on Great Northern between Killink and Upper Bunny Buster!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 9554



That confirms the accuracy of the max speed measurement for Ski Tracks !


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 19, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I'm not a racer but knowing what I know about skiing, this is probably not a good thing at really high rates of speed. You want a lot of contact with the snow on straightaway and you want as much edge contact as possible on turns. Watch the video linked above and you see little if any chatter from that racers skis.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yeah of course you want to minimize chatter. I was just wondering if the people in this thread thinking they ski fast and I can't have even experienced it before.

High tuned GS/alpine skis are of course going to chatter less at speed than a pair of all mountain skis though.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 19, 2013)

You don't even need to be going fast to get chatter.  Just some flexible skis on hard conditions will do it.


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2013)

This is my new favorite word. It belongs on a meme. 

Tunaspeed!


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't mind it's funny this got 12 pages of replies. Of course the topic was flame bait. Some people take themselves kind of seriously thougth..



Ignore the people that take themselves to seriously. These kind of threads are what make forums so much fun. It's totally awesome and all in good jest. Hopefully you feel the same way


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2013)

Madroch said:


> Where is that vid of the guy catching an edge and hitting the tree... that scares the crap out of me and I always think of that when I really want to let em run... that is why I am slow....



That was me. :lol:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah I'm glad to provide a little entertainment. Saw that video last year. Ooof.. coulda been a lot worse though.

Thank God for the age of helmets.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah I'm glad to provide a little entertainment. Saw that video last year. Ooof.. coulda been a lot worse though.

Thank God for the age of helmets.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 19, 2013)

Nick- I remember that magic report from last year- great day and ouch that had to hurt.... unfortunately I think the guy in the vid I am referencing is no longer with is...


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2013)

Madroch said:


> unfortunately I think the guy in the vid I am referencing is no longer with is...




Sonny Bono?


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2013)

Nick said:


> That was me. :lol:



I would sue the tree for jumping out like that!


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Believe me hitting a tree is no laughing matter. Hit one at Pico about 10 years ago. A few busted ribs & two broken wrists. Thankfully I wasn't going fast at the time. If I were I don't think I'd be here posting right now. It happens so fast you really don't have time to react.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Believe me hitting a tree is no laughing matter. Hit one at Pico about 10 years ago. A few busted ribs & two broken wrists. Thankfully I wasn't going fast at the time. If I were I don't think I'd be here posting right now. It happens so fast you really don't have time to react.



That's true!  Yet how many here have arc'd a hard turn at good speed and thought - edges don't fail me now!


----------



## 2knees (Nov 19, 2013)

An awesome read!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 19, 2013)

2knees said:


> An awesome read!



It was fun.


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 20, 2013)

dlague said:


> That's true!  Yet how many here have arc'd a hard turn at good speed and thought - edges don't fail me now!



I've never been a speed skier or liked racing, not that I ski slow. I prefer quick, short turns enjoying every vertical foot of the mountain, but I understand what you mean.

I guess you've never hugged a tree even at moderate speed.

Tree's still there, I say hello to it every time I ski Pico.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 20, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:     Trying to keep my shit together reading this thread! That was fun. For the record I have been radar gunned at Burke on Lower Warrens way from the CCC road down to where it starts to level out. I made two runs in the smooth fast and wet spring corn conditions. The first run I hit 57. I then stripped off my jacket to reduce drag. Second run I hit 63. I was in a full tuck. At that speed my non-racing helmet was being sucked off my head and stopping was somewhat dicey and difficult. I have MAY have approached those speeds a few other times on steeper sections of the mountain under ideal, but I guarantee I've never hit 70. 70 is plaid fast.     Here is a video of me skiing Burke's Willoughby trail. On the section of Lower Willoughby starting around the 1:11 mark, I maybe hit 45. That seems to be closer to Tunaspeed :razz:. Anything over 60 is hauling ass and you need to reduce drag to do get there.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 20, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> 70 is plaid fast.     Here is a video of me skiing Burke's Willoughby trail. On the section of Lower Willoughby starting around the 1:11 mark, I maybe hit 45. That seems to be closer to Tunaspeed :razz:. Anything over 60 is hauling ass and you need to reduce drag to do get there.


I rewatched Tuna's Berkshire East video and I wouldn't put over 40 anywhere on that run. And yes I did mean 70+mph is "plaid" fast :grin:.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 20, 2013)

Further analysis of the B.East video indicates a run length of about 3700'. Minnie Dole top to bottom with 400ft of extra length added to account for turning on skis. Divide that by the runtime of the video and you get an average of 27 mph. As far I as can tell the fastest speed on that run was near the bottom on the last pitch of the groomed Lower Minnie Dole. The 610 feet of that are covered in 10 seconds or 41 mph after doing the math :-D. 
In my Willoughby trail video, I cover about 850’ in 13 seconds at my fastest section, or 44mph. I’m sure I’ve approached the 60mph on that trail with no one on it but I couldn’t go any faster due to wind drag. You can ask those that have skied with me and they will tell you that I ski pretty slow


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 20, 2013)

Now these guys are going fast.    



   I estimate I've cracked 55 on the lower half of Haines. I could have reached the 60 mark but the blind rollers in the bottom 3rd force some speed conservation. Since it is a closed course the guys above don't have to worry about that and they are in speed suits with racing skis reducing drag to a low value.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 20, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Now these guys are going fast.
> 
> 
> 
> I estimate I've cracked 55 on the lower half of Haines. I could have reached the 60 mark but the blind rollers in the bottom 3rd force some speed conservation. Since it is a closed course the guys above don't have to worry about that.




And that run has more consistent pitch then chute


----------



## moguler6 (Nov 21, 2013)

Just reread it all, great stuff.  This post kills me, perfect!




octopus said:


> Only 76?  Kinda weak


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank God for mathematicians!

Still faster than you.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Nov 21, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Still faster than you.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2013)

I think this might be POTM for November.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 22, 2013)

Had so much trouble keeping my shit together while reading this:lol:

I'll give Tuna 45mph. I have a tracking app (Snocrew) that occasionally glitches out, but gives relatively accurate readings. Last year at Sunapee I was hauling at top speed down Lynx and reached 46.7. The speed in Tuna's video looks around that.

All tracking apps are bullshit, that same *reliable* app glitched out on me once and gave me a reading of 126 after a day of bumps at magic:blink:


----------



## skiking4 (Nov 24, 2013)

Me and a friend went in a tuck down all the steepest runs from the top of Stratton attempting to set the highest speeds possible. Stratton's pretty tame but it's pretty big vertical down all these runs. We'd hit about 65 mph on most runs but never hit 70.
Meanwhile, me and said friend went to Hunter on an icy cold day later that season. On Claire's from right above the last intersection to the base we hit 72 mph. That was the fastest I've ever gone and the scariest I've ever felt. The snow was totally scraped down to a blue ice in places and we were _flying_. You could probably go even faster too if you did it from the summit on a similar blue ice late afternoon day. Just proves that Hunter West is quite steep, and in my opinion, the most consistently steep face south of Killington and some of its terrain.
Concluding, I do think the MPH radar on these apps can be pretty consistent, but not entirely accurate. As we were using multiple phones with the others we were skiing with and having registered similar or comparable speeds that make sense, I do think they were correct in our context.
And with that being said, we went a hell of a lot faster than you were going. We didn't commit one turn for over 1000 vertical on these terrain.


----------

